# Best tanks for the eleaf istick Pico S



## Richard434 (2/6/18)

Hi guys.
So I'll be getting my new Pico soon and wanted to know what different tanks you would suggest that goes well with the device. I'm a starting vaper so I still have a lot to learn. The MOD also has a 510 thread.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Richard434 said:


> Hi guys.
> So I'll be getting my new Pico soon and wanted to know what different tanks you would suggest that goes well with the device. I'm a starting vaper so I still have a lot to learn. The MOD also has a 510 thread.
> Thanks guys.



Welcome to the forum @Richard434 
Congrats on the vaping. You are at the right place to find many experienced helpful vapers.

I am not sure about the Pico S - but the original Pico had a limitation of 22mm tanks because of the battery cap. I may be wrong but I think the Pico S can take slightly bigger diameter tanks, which then opens up the possibilities.

I'm not sure of all the new tanks currently, but perhaps have a look at the standard tank that comes with the Pico S.

In any event, the Pico S certainly looks like a great mod to get going with. My original Pico is still going strong after about 2 years.

All the best for your vaping and enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (3/6/18)

Where did you find the Pico S? I intend running a Zeus on it... If I can find one.


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

El Capitan said:


> Where did you find the Pico S? I intend running a Zeus on it... If I can find one.



Check out vapeguy.co.za and search for Pico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (3/6/18)

Damnit, I just bought a mod from him on Friday... HAVE. TO. STOP. SPENDING. MONEY.

Back to the original question though, give the tank it comes with a go before going with an RTA type setup. Especially if you're new to vaping and / or trying to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Richard434
> Congrats on the vaping. You are at the right place to find many experienced helpful vapers.
> 
> I am not sure about the Pico S - but the original Pico had a limitation of 22mm tanks because of the battery cap. I may be wrong but I think the Pico S can take slightly bigger diameter tanks, which then opens up the possibilities.
> ...




The Pico S can take tanks of up to 26.5 mm without overhang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Richard434 (3/6/18)

El Capitan said:


> Where did you find the Pico S? I intend running a Zeus on it... If I can find one.


Go to bling vape Co.zo.za you'll find the best prices there. I got it for around 800


----------



## Richard434 (3/6/18)

El Capitan said:


> Damnit, I just bought a mod from him on Friday... HAVE. TO. STOP. SPENDING. MONEY.
> 
> Back to the original question though, give the tank it comes with a go before going with an RTA type setup. Especially if you're new to vaping and / or trying to quit smoking.


Good idea thanks. I'm just pre planning for the day when I wanna get a new one on what it will be


----------



## Richard434 (3/6/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Richard434
> Congrats on the vaping. You are at the right place to find many experienced helpful vapers.
> 
> I am not sure about the Pico S - but the original Pico had a limitation of 22mm tanks because of the battery cap. I may be wrong but I think the Pico S can take slightly bigger diameter tanks, which then opens up the possibilities.
> ...


Thanks for welcoming me silver and 2 years is a dam good amount of time. However I'm air you got a lot more gear with you hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard434 (3/6/18)

Silver said:


> Check out vapeguy.co.za and search for Pico


Geez never would I buy it from them. It's R1100 on their site that's crazy glad I found out about bling vapes.


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/18)

Pico 25 looks similar to the Pico S.

Doesn't look to bad with the OBS Engine on mine






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/18)

Richard434 said:


> Geez never would I buy it from them. It's R1100 on their site that's crazy glad I found out about bling vapes.



The Vape Guy's prices are pretty competitive for a SAn B&M. With BlingSA, and other overseas companies, you may wait up to six weeks for your mod. It's a personal choice as to which alternative you choose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------

